# Antena logoperiodica



## l_007 (May 5, 2006)

hola, estoy diseñando una antena logoperiodica, pero necesito la grafica de carrel pra obtener los contornos en la ganancia que necesito, ya estube buscando y la verdad no lo encuentro, me pueden ayudar?? mil gracias y un saludo


----------



## pepepuerto (May 5, 2006)

Hola  aqui tienes un antena ,deberias decir para que banda  etc , suerte un saludo
http://www.qsl.net/ea5jk/a_logop_5B.htm


----------



## l_007 (May 5, 2006)

hola, gracias por la respuesta...necesito una ganancia de 10 DB y un ancho de banda de 350 a 375 MHz. un saludo


----------



## pepepuerto (May 6, 2006)

Hola aqui tienes antenas de vhf suerte un saludo
http://www.todoantenas.cl/


----------



## l_007 (May 6, 2006)

gracias por tu respuesta pepepuerto, mas que nada tengo ya la metodologia a seguir para hacer mi antena, se como calcular el numero de elementos, longitud, separacion y angulo de ataque...el pequeño gran inconveniente es que necesito dos datos importantes para hacer todos estos calculos, segun mi maestro en la grafica de R. Carrel se muestran dos valores en los contornos de la misma grafica para cada ganancia... sin este grafico no puedo avanzar.
espero me puedan ayudar...gracias


----------



## l_007 (May 7, 2006)

no encuentro nada compañeros... el mundo se me viene encima y no se ke hacer. alguna idea? gracias y espero sus respuestas


----------



## Æ× (May 20, 2007)

Lei que tu tienes como calcular para hacer la antena logoperiodica quisiera que me los digas seria pòsible?? Gracias..........


----------



## GO_zalo (May 21, 2007)

la respuesta en este libro:

Carrel, R.L. (1961). Analysis and Design of the log-periodic dipole antenna. Doctoral Thesis at Dep. of Electrical Engineering of the University of Iilinois at Urbana Champaign.


pero hay un aplet qeu te permite calcularlo en 

http://www.fortunecity.com/skyscraper/jolt/345/LogCalc.html


espero ser de ayuda


----------



## blady1850 (Oct 12, 2011)

hola, tengo que hacer una antena log-periodic para VHF-UHF, para las medidas solo e podido sacar el tamaño de los dipolo, pero e buscado por todos lado y no encuentro como sacar la distancia entre uno y otro dipolo, si alguien me puede ayudar gracias


----------

